
Who owns the space between reclining airline seats? - amelius
http://discovery.economist.com/brpr?article=2848183
======
makecheck
The recliner can do real damage to an open laptop or other device if the top
becomes caught on the seat as it reclines. Worse, the instinct of the person
in front seems to be to keep forcing the seat down harder and harder when a
jam is encountered, making me rush to save my screen.

I don't want your head in my lap, and I don't want you making my already-lousy
tray table effectively worse. Just stay upright, it's not _that_ bad.

